# Poses as first responder and treats patient



## ffemt8978 (Apr 21, 2011)

http://www.nwfdailynews.com/news/treats-39423-first-walton.html


----------



## medicRob (Apr 21, 2011)

ffemt8978 said:


> http://www.nwfdailynews.com/news/treats-39423-first-walton.html



First of all, why did the officer leave? Second, that is EXACTLY why you should ask someone for their wallet card. Every state provides them.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Apr 21, 2011)

I've never identified myself on a scene when off duty without having my service badge and provincial ID (same wallet) in hand. Same as when I call 911 for EMS is lead off with my name and badge number. Especially since I don't walk around in EMS t-shirts, hats, whacker costume or the like off duty. Heck usually I find the biggest help I provide on those scenes is chasing off the various cell phone heroes and whackers crowding in.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 21, 2011)

medicRob said:


> First of all, why did the officer leave? Second, that is EXACTLY why you should ask someone for their wallet card. Every state provides them.



I dont think he left left. Just left the pts side. He probably had others to deal with and figured if he was a firefighter he could handle it. 

But I agree about the wallet card. Or at least something to prove you are who you say you are. I think an EMT, Firefighter, etc should have something on their drivers license that says who and what they are.


----------



## medic417 (Apr 21, 2011)

Not required to carry wallet card in Texas.


----------



## Aerin-Sol (Apr 21, 2011)

Why would you even need to pose as a FR? How long does that course take? 40 minutes?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 21, 2011)

Here if someone offers their help but cannot produce credentials it's sorry try again next time. Even with that, all its gonna be is being a 'go-fer'. I'd consider them for mobile CPR if my partner was a ways out but I'd have to ask a supervisor about our policies on that one.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Apr 21, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Not required to carry wallet card in Texas.



We're not required to carry our OASIS card in Ontario unless working. The easiest way to make sure you have it when working is to keep it in your wallet. Also since my service issued badge wallets most of us have just tossed our OASIS cards in there.

OASIS = Ontario Ambulance Service Identification System
Covers the ID numbers for Paramedics, vehicles, services, etc.

I also don't insert myself into scenes. If I come across something, I lend a hand, call 911, give report to the responding crew ask if they need some spare hands and if not, carry on my merry way.


----------



## medicRob (Apr 21, 2011)

medic417 said:


> Not required to carry wallet card in Texas.



I'm not required to carry mine either, but I do.. not that I would just drive up to a scene like this dude.


----------



## medicRob (Apr 21, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I dont think he left left. Just left the pts side. He probably had others to deal with and figured if he was a firefighter he could handle it.
> 
> But I agree about the wallet card. Or at least something to prove you are who you say you are. I think an EMT, Firefighter, etc should have something on their drivers license that says who and what they are.



But... but... he had an EMT hat!


----------



## Combat_Medic (Apr 21, 2011)

I can't stand people who pretend to be military or awards they didn't earn but this is worse :angry:.  Why would you want to jump in and take care of someone if you have no idea what you are doing?


----------



## rhan101277 (Apr 22, 2011)

Well he could wash any dirty dishes that he found in the vehicle.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 22, 2011)

*It's sad but he ought to be branded (kidding)*

HAd a woman and her two grown sons doing that near Lincoln Nebraska around 1981. Had a station wagon with spine board, O2, etc. Allegedly were members of a vollie dept but not active with them, or were just driving around with a scanner and their roof lights cruising for action.


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 22, 2011)

This guy doesn't seem all that different from a majority of volunteers I have encountered over the years.

Would it have been different if a couple of his buddies got together and bought a big red truck to respond to calls in?


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't trust anyone wearing an EMT hat...


----------



## Bosco578 (Apr 28, 2011)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> i don't trust anyone wearing an emt hat...


 
lol


----------



## bstone (Apr 29, 2011)

Was he ever trained as an EMT? I would have less of a problem with this if he is at least an EMT.


----------



## subliminal1284 (Apr 29, 2011)

I have the unfortunate opportunity to work with one of these whackos at a combination volunteer/paid dept, the guy wears emt pants everyday along with his shears clearly visible in his shear pocket on the pants, he also wears huge "ems" boots as he calls them which look more like paratrooper boots everyday.


----------

